# Camelback



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Camelback...though it is very tiny. You'll be able to hit every trail twice over in a day so just sample everything. Ticket prices are like 45 - 50... prices are NEVER lower for Holidays. Looks like the website is down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

cifex said:


> I like Camelback...though it is very tiny. You'll be able to hit every trail twice over in a day so just sample everything. Ticket prices are like 45 - 50... prices are NEVER lower for Holidays. Looks like the website is down.


Yeah, I figured prices would be upped. I wish their website was up so I could see just how much! (edit - duh now it seems to be up)

Thanks.

BTW - what part of LI are you from, just out of curiosity?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Lindenhurst


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

go to Camelback after 4pm or so for the night rates


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> go to Camelback after 4pm or so for the night rates


We're going to be there for the whole weekend hopefully!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

tell me how it is... im sampling all of the poconos places and camelback is next on the list after blue mountain


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Rocan said:


> tell me how it is... im sampling all of the poconos places and camelback is next on the list after blue mountain


Actually, no can do this weekend. Change in plans and going up to Vermont, which should be better anyhow!

Plan on going there sometime this season, so I'll post back here after I do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Went to camelback today. It was definitely fun. Spent most of my time in the progression park since i'm still kinda new to snowboarding and i didn't buy a park pass. I hit the half pipe too and that was fun. I'll definitely be going back sometime this season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

they have separate passes for park now??


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

according to my friend who's been there more than just today this season yes. I'll check it out though on the website.

Edit: Don't have to pay. Just go to glen lodge and watch a video and fill out a release form. The progression park and half pipe are open to anyone though.

Second edit: Park passes are 5 dollars after today all moeny going towards competitions and new stuff for the parks.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

[Ian] said:


> Park passes are 5 dollars


laaaaaaaaame! i dont care what its used for. is signing a release and watching a safety video to get your park pass a good idea? yes, excellent idea. should keep small children/stupid parents out. is charging for a park pass on top of the price of a lift ticket a good idea? fuck no.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a text from my brother who said the ticket/rentals lines had a 2-3 hours wait today. I don't know when he got there, but it was noon and he hadn't gotten to boarding yet. Hopefully they still have fun!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

vitality said:


> I got a text from my brother who said the ticket/rentals lines had a 2-3 hours wait today. I don't know when he got there, but it was noon and he hadn't gotten to boarding yet. Hopefully they still have fun!


ugh. thats terrible. apparently everything was awful today. my buddy is a liftie at whitetail and said the place was a mess today as well.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Was there for the first time tonight.. was really kind of disappointed.. VERY icy.

Place could be good.. but it seemed like it was really poorly groomed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

*eWWWWWW*

Was there on the second as well. Got there 45 mins before it opened and the lot was filling up. Was ok for a bout an hour and by noon it was an absolute nightmare! 20 min lift lines and you spent all of your time on the mountain navigating your way through a bunch of people learning how to ride.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

T.J. said:


> ugh. thats terrible. apparently everything was awful today. my buddy is a liftie at whitetail and said the place was a mess today as well.


what is going on with this world!!!! *shoots self*


----------

